# Pontiac G8 Successor Set to Launch in 2013



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Easily the best thing to come out of the now-defunct Pontiac brand in recent memory was the G8 sports sedan – based on the Australian Commodore. Not only was it an impressive performance machine, but it gave North America a taste of just how good a job Holden is doing down under.

Looking to satisfy that appetite, General Motors will reportedly re-introduce the rear-drive sedan in 2013 as a 2014 model year car. According to GMInsideNews, internal documents regarding the development of the car (code named 'SS Sedan') now have it listed as an approved program.

Delayed several times, the new launch date is designed to follow with the introduction of a new Commodore in Australia.

With the Pontiac brand now gone and no indication from General Motors to revive it, look for a Chevy bowtie to grace the grille of this new rear-drive machine.

More: *Pontiac G8 Successor Set to Launch in 2013* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Caprices, if done right (kind of digging the police version pic I saw on here awhile back), have the potential to make me happy... My buddy's dad back in high school had a Caprice Classic station wagon. That thing was a sled. We loved it. I could do something like that with an LS3 or 7 in it... On 2nd thought, probably have to be a 7 from lugging all the extra weight around.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

*For what's it worth*

Good news...I've got a 2009 G8GT, done a few minor mods and think it's really a very good all-around car. Handles well, "goes" good, and stops well, and is comfortable. Better speakers, some added lighting options, a cold air system (Roto-Fab), sound deadening, and a "few" other additions and I'm pleased. That said, I'm still looking forward to finishing the '65 GTO with the 461 CI and turbo 400. Still have the '68 that needs atttenion. Too much to do....and not enough time or money.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure if I would be excited in 2013 to pay top dollar for a car that is just rebadged off an 08 model. CTS-V for the win!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If done right it should be a hit. I'm looking foward to a RHD model.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, about that...

I'm waiting for my El Camino. I'll have cash in hand when it arrives to buy buy buy.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read Caprice will not be the name of this car and honestly I hope it isnt, personally. 

I think it should be named a Chevelle and it be bad ass if it were retro '70 looking. (4-door of course)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No classic names and no retro looks, please. Start with a fresh sheet of paper.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Boo you. Lol.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

It's gonna be limited production, around $41k, it will have name of Chevy SS, it will be only available with 6.2 liter putting out roughly 430 hp. 

I'd rather it only come back as a Pontiac or not at all.

PS. GM just wants a car to rival Dodges four door fast new Charger!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Well GM's gonna have to do better then that. The new SRT8s are making 475 hp with the new 6.4L Hemi. Dodge is gonna slather that thing in everything they build. Chargers, 300 Cs, Challengers, Grand Cherokees, revived Magnums anyone?...anyone? Bueller? Would be nice to see them put that motor in the Ram truck instead of having to pay bookoo stupid money for the SRT10 Viper truck, and that's if they even build one once they bring the Viper back...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Well GM's gonna have to do better then that. The new SRT8s are making 475 hp with the new 6.4L Hemi. Dodge is gonna slather that thing in everything they build. Chargers, 300 Cs, Challengers, Grand Cherokees, revived Magnums anyone?...anyone? Bueller? Would be nice to see them put that motor in the Ram truck instead of having to pay bookoo stupid money for the SRT10 Viper truck, and that's if they even build one once they bring the Viper back...


Yea I had read all about the 6.4 liter. I was mainly talking about the four door sedans. But, they just need to bring back a retro GTO with monster HP and exhaust cut outs! It's time to bring back a real muscle car!!! Let's get back into the game GM!!!!! Because us loyal Pontiac enthusiast are being left in the dust.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

We'll see. All this high HP is going to come to a head pretty soon. Its going to be the '70's all over again. Once the CAFE kicks in hard, good bye. Its only rumors and it can be canx anytime. GM has powertrain plans like DI, modified DOD systems, smaller FI engines. 

Just because the Dodge has a massive 6.4L motor with 475hp its not putting down impressive numbers, car is just too heavy.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> We'll see. All this high HP is going to come to a head pretty soon. Its going to be the '70's all over again. Once the CAFE kicks in hard, good bye. Its only rumors and it can be canx anytime. GM has powertrain plans like DI, modified DOD systems, smaller FI engines.
> 
> Just because the Dodge has a massive 6.4L motor with 475hp its not putting down impressive numbers, car is just too heavy.


CAFE won't affect things like it did in the 70's.

People forget the CAFE MPG is not the same as the MPG you see on the sticker. The Sticker MPG's where revised at least twice (early 90's I think and in 2008), the CAFE system uses the ORIGINAL 1975 MPG numbers so a combined fuel economy of 19 MPG (2008+ Sticker) is actually like 21 or 22 MPG under CAFE. That's before incentives (like Flex Fuel) and other charge backs.

35 MPG CAFE is a joke. Today GM is already at 28 MPG or something like that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Think again. CAFE is an adverage across the board. You can only have so many gas guzzleing vehicles in your fleet. The more gas hogs you have you have to produce gas sipping cars to offset that. Think again if you think this horsepower war is going to continue for along time, its not. GM has allready said that smaller more economical engines are in work. Some are allready in mainstreem cars. Smaller engines don't produce the same power as the bigger engines do in OEM form.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Think again. CAFE is an adverage across the board. You can only have so many gas guzzleing vehicles in your fleet. The more gas hogs you have you have to produce gas sipping cars to offset that. Think again if you think this horsepower war is going to continue for along time, its not. GM has allready said that smaller more economical engines are in work. Some are allready in mainstreem cars. Smaller engines don't produce the same power as the bigger engines do in OEM form.


Knowing what I know, I disagree.

You are going to see a lot smaller engines in the "mass-market" cars such as the Malibu, Cruze, Sonic. Transmissions will get more gears. You'll see Start/Stop technology and Hybrid's like eAssist (BAS+) and 4mode (the next version of 2mode) proliferate to most cars. But certain products and divisions are still getting MASSIVE power.

Cadillac's V-Series isn't going anywhere, the V8 Camaro is here for the long haul (it might be offset with a Turbo4 Hybrid version), Corvettes will stay V8, and even HSV and Holden will keep V8's. The combined total for that product is low, and pretty much will be totally offset by the Volt. The trucks will keep V8's but expect them to get a lot more fuel efficient tech and they will be off-set by the Sonic, Cruze, and even Malibu in CAFE.

However will all this focus on V6 and Turbo 4's in mass market cars and you might not see as many "special trims" like you did in the past (no Cobalt SS type cars). But if to keep a few beasts we have to lose the mid-range power cars, so be it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I personally don't want small displacement high tech motors. It is just more **** to break down and I highly doubt they will be reliable at high miles like a simple pushrod motor. There comes a point when you just need some displacement.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Knowing what I know, I disagree.
> 
> You are going to see a lot smaller engines in the "mass-market" cars such as the Malibu, Cruze, Sonic. Transmissions will get more gears. You'll see Start/Stop technology and Hybrid's like eAssist (BAS+) and 4mode (the next version of 2mode) proliferate to most cars. But certain products and divisions are still getting MASSIVE power.
> 
> ...


You don't know anymore than what the adverage person knows trust me. We talked about this vary same subject in another thread some time ago. If you dissagree thats your opinion it is what it is.

I've talked to a GM engine builder that filled me in on some good info that I can't share. The future of GM is coming fast. If you think that the horsepower is going to keep climbing the way it is, its not. Its going to drop off sooner or later.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> You don't know anymore than what the adverage person knows trust me.


Look where I work.

Whatever your guy has filled you in on, I know about. Maybe even more.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Look where I work.
> 
> Whatever your guy has filled you in on, I know about. Maybe even more.


Yeah shure.....

I'm not getting into a pissing contest on who knows more than who. Most people at GM don't know crap, GM tech reps still can't fix my wifes car I don't know the both of you from a hole in the ground, I just know the other katt seemed vary knowlageable being that he been with GM for years. Anyone can be a self proclaimed know it all, I take info with a grain of salt. And...look where I work. It don't mean I know everything that goes on here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Really, how practical is a sedan like that going to be if gas is $5.00 a gallon...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Yeah shure.....
> 
> I'm not getting into a pissing contest on who knows more than who. Most people at GM don't know crap, GM tech reps still can't fix my wifes car I don't know the both of you from a hole in the ground, I just know the other katt seemed vary knowlageable being that he been with GM for years. Anyone can be a self proclaimed know it all, I take info with a grain of salt. And...look where I work. It don't mean I know everything that goes on here.


True, but information exists if you know where to look.

I'm a nosy SOB and I'll leave it at that. 

Oh and there is a reason GM Techs reps don't know anything, it's because the service materials for the most part aren't very good. We had an issue that caused us to rewrite significant portions of our service procedure because my predecessor had not checked to see if they put in the correct information for diagnosing issues. It's bad when you can't trust the service manual 100% of the time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> True, but information exists if you know where to look.
> 
> I'm a nosy SOB and I'll leave it at that.


True...

I didn't mean to come off as an a$$hole. :cheers

I'm air force and QA what you civilans call QC Quality Control. I'm a little picky on where my info comes from.

I pretty much agree with what you said, because we said about the same thing you said in another thread. I just have a feeling this horsepower wars is going to be cut short.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Really, how practical is a sedan like that going to be if gas is $5.00 a gallon...


Why ask questions like that? A Corvette is not practical.

The government needs to allow companies to have a niche market that is exempt from CAFE, and manditory items on cars(air bags, traction control ect). Just a select few cars in that market. So you can have the wild and crazy street leagle cars off the show room floor.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> True, but information exists if you know where to look.
> 
> I'm a nosy SOB and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Oh and there is a reason GM Techs reps don't know anything, it's because the service materials for the most part aren't very good. We had an issue that caused us to rewrite significant portions of our service procedure because my predecessor had not checked to see if they put in the correct information for diagnosing issues. It's bad when you can't trust the service manual 100% of the time.


Tell them to rewrite the HHR SS service manual... I mean actually make one since GM sold a car that doesn't even have one. The guy I talked to at the dealer said they can't sell me one because one doesn't exist and they don't even have one........

Also tell them when they do write the book to take their early production 2008 in(autos only) and have the revised brake booster put in so you actually have brakes when you start your car and don't find out the hard way when your car is in a ditch. Not sure why this wasn't a recall being a SAFETY issue.

Also tell them the correct service for the direct injection fuel pump in the engine bays correct fix is not to put a piece of sound deading over it. If it is louder then it used to be it should be replaced. Stupid BS TSB.

I hope GM goes out of business before this new car comes out. G8 was a super fun car to drive. Aside from that I know little about it but if it is anything like the GTO with parts/reliability I wouldn't touch it. If I were to actually give GM another try, the GTO alone would make me never buy a Holden again.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Tell them to rewrite the HHR SS service manual... I mean actually make one since GM sold a car that doesn't even have one. The guy I talked to at the dealer said they can't sell me one because one doesn't exist and they don't even have one........
> 
> Also tell them when they do write the book to take their early production 2008 in(autos only) and have the revised brake booster put in so you actually have brakes when you start your car and don't find out the hard way when your car is in a ditch. Not sure why this wasn't a recall being a SAFETY issue.
> 
> ...


Sounds about normal. Although the guy was wrong about the service book there is one, you just have to buy the HHR set (it has sections covering the SS Engine and Trans).

Helm Incorporated: Search Results


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Sounds about normal. Although the guy was wrong about the service book there is one, you just have to buy the HHR set (it has sections covering the SS Engine and Trans).
> 
> Helm Incorporated: Search Results


Thanks. I'll look into it and advise the service department at our local dealer they can stop guessing and screwing up the car everytime it goes in for service :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Weird, because I have an electronic GM Service manual and it covers the HHR SS components also a bunch of other cars.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Why ask questions like that? A Corvette is not practical.
> 
> The government needs to allow companies to have a niche market that is exempt from CAFE, and manditory items on cars(air bags, traction control ect). Just a select few cars in that market. So you can have the wild and crazy street leagle cars off the show room floor.


No, but you _know_ what you're getting into in a Corvette. Something fast, cheap (by comparison), and attractive. In theory if you're spending that kind of money to begin with, you're probably not worried about the price of gas.

However, most of the market isn't looking for a $41,000 4 door Chevrolet. Unless they can pull off some interesting electronic goodies to steal from the foreign crowd, it'll probably end up being another 2-3 year production run vehicle. Either that or they could drop the price rolleyes by $8,000. At least try and make it affordable for the demographic you're trying to market it to...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Weird, because I have an electronic GM Service manual and it covers the HHR SS components also a bunch of other cars.


I take donations.



Poncho Dan said:


> No, but you _know_ what you're getting into in a Corvette. Something fast, cheap (by comparison), and attractive. In theory if you're spending that kind of money to begin with, you're probably not worried about the price of gas.
> 
> However, most of the market isn't looking for a $41,000 4 door Chevrolet. Unless they can pull off some interesting electronic goodies to steal from the foreign crowd, it'll probably end up being another 2-3 year production run vehicle. Either that or they could drop the price rolleyes by $8,000. At least try and make it affordable for the demographic you're trying to market it to...


The G8 has a market. It is for the person that wants and can afford a Corvette but NEEDS rear seats. Still not sure how I feel about spending $40k on a Chevy... thats 3 series BMW territory.

Since it is a Chevy, I'm sure it will depreciate like crazy and be affordable in a 2-3 years.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Weird, because I have an electronic GM Service manual and it covers the HHR SS components also a bunch of other cars.


Yea, I've got a copy of that too.

But I also have access to the live site too which the elctronic book is based off of.

If anyone needs something PDF'd out of a service manual let me know.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I take donations.


My wife has an 06 HHR 2LT. Here's all the HHR repair info I've ever needed and it includes the section on the SS:
Chevy HHR Network - View Single Post - looking for repair manual

Plus there's also this one that will also give you access to HHR SS info:
http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/home.do


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> The G8 has a market. It is for the person that wants and can afford a Corvette but NEEDS rear seats. Still not sure how I feel about spending $40k on a Chevy... thats 3 series BMW territory.
> 
> Since it is a Chevy, I'm sure it will depreciate like crazy and be affordable in a 2-3 years.


Yep, and to Poncho Dan's point 30k is the new 20k. Cars that in 2000 cost 20k are going to cost 30k (or more by 2015). So 40k for a Full Size car (something that 10-15 years ago was 25-30k) isn't a bad price.

Besides I think they're only going to import about 5000 copies a year. So even lower volume than the GTO. (Which means ******* dealer markup).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> No, but you _know_ what you're getting into in a Corvette. Something fast, cheap (by comparison), and attractive. In theory if you're spending that kind of money to begin with, you're probably not worried about the price of gas.
> 
> However, most of the market isn't looking for a $41,000 4 door Chevrolet. Unless they can pull off some interesting electronic goodies to steal from the foreign crowd, it'll probably end up being another 2-3 year production run vehicle. Either that or they could drop the price rolleyes by $8,000. At least try and make it affordable for the demographic you're trying to market it to...


I was giving you crap Poncho.

But, yes...I agree.

And this is were GM America suffers. We build these cars that can't compete on the technological scale as other parts of the world. The VE/Holdens in Aussie land gets EDI, and other electronic goodies that they left out for us. Yes it may have been done on purpose to keep the cost down. I hate to say this but $40K is becoming the norm


jpalamar said:


> I take donations.


I thought you got rid of the HHR? I'll send you a PM.




> The G8 has a market. It is for the person that wants and can afford a Corvette but NEEDS rear seats. Still not sure how I feel about spending $40k on a Chevy... thats 3 series BMW territory.
> 
> Since it is a Chevy, I'm sure it will depreciate like crazy and be affordable in a 2-3 years.


:agree


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> But I also have access to the live site too which the elctronic book is based off of.


Its not the electronic book its the actual service manual from GM's internet.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Its not the electronic book its the actual service manual from GM's internet.


Yea, same thing.

SI as it's called internally. It's actually a public facing site (assuming you have a user name and password). 

https://sporef.gm.com/weblogic/sporef/verifyGPLDaccess?appParm=si


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would be nice if it came with all these goodies. Wishful thinking. The Aussies pay more than what we are willing to pay with all of the good stuff.


----------

